# Why is my line snapping?



## clueless (Jul 15, 2010)

I found myself dealing with line snapping too often and I can't figure out why. I am practicing OTG casting with Saltiga Surf 12' spinner with Tica reel. I use braid 40# suffix and 50# leader. The braid snaps in about 6-12 yds from the swival.. I am sure that the bail is still open when it's happened and there are no cracks or other issues with the guide...It's happend like 8 times and I still can't figure it out. Any idea for the root cause and how to prevent it from happening again. The weight I use varies from 21/2 oz to 4oz.


----------



## ironman (Aug 4, 2008)

just to be sure...
Take a dab of cotton and wipe all the guides and see if any 'sticks'. If it does, you need glasses and you DO indeed have a cracked ceramic guide.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

you may be spooled too loose and the line is digging into itself. make sure you're wound tight!


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Can you tell if your getting line wrapped around a guide ?

This can happen if your shock knot graps a couple of extra coils of line as it pulls off the spool, those loose coils get wrapped around a guide and can snap the line. I would think it would take significant force to break 40 lb braid tho.

Just guessing..


----------



## clueless (Jul 15, 2010)

Mark G said:


> Can you tell if your getting line wrapped around a guide ?
> 
> This can happen if your shock knot graps a couple of extra coils of line as it pulls off the spool, those loose coils get wrapped around a guide and can snap the line. I would think it would take significant force to break 40 lb braid tho.
> 
> Just guessing..


I don't have a shock leader. It is just braid to a leader (about 40"). I also thought it may be the line wrap around a guide but I don't see any traces...


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

clueless said:


> I don't have a shock leader. It is just braid to a leader (about 40"). I also thought it may be the line wrap around a guide but I don't see any traces...


It's less likely if you don't have a shock knot but can still happen. Still, there is usually evidence of it-- like line still tightly wrapped around the guide, not always, but sometimes.

The reason I think it is a possibility is because of how early it happens in the cast ( a few yards from the swivel).

A magnifying glass may be needed to see any really small cracks in a guide-- pantyhose pullled thru the guide can also detect cracks-- it will usually snag if there are any. 

If all else fails spool up with some brand new braid to eliminate a bad batch of braid. If new braid still breaks-- it has to be getting caught on the rod-- either guide cracks or line wrapped on guides.


----------



## clueless (Jul 15, 2010)

ironman said:


> just to be sure...
> Take a dab of cotton and wipe all the guides and see if any 'sticks'. If it does, you need glasses and you DO indeed have a cracked ceramic guide.


Guides are fine with my glasses and without...no cracks..Passed the cutton and pantyhose tests


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

Try putting 20' of 60# mono leader tied to the braid with a knot of your choice and cast. I bet you will find it stops the braid is really strong on a dead pull but you put a snap into it, like is generated in a OTG the stuff will break easily. I used to break it all the time when I first started using it. I would break it on the hook set with a plastic worm bass fishing, I was use to mono and set the hook the same way broke almost every time changed to a shorter and softer set and haven't had a problem in the last 10-15 years or more. It doesn't have any stretch that absorbs the shock hence the reason for a shock leader. Another thing that could be happening if you are using a spinning reel the line is possibly digging into itself as mentioned earlier, how do you have your drag set on the cast, tightened all the way down or loose?


----------



## clueless (Jul 15, 2010)

I developed a new theory..I think it may be that the line was wrapped under the spool but no evidence. Today I was paying attention to the line before each of my cast and the line did not snap.


----------



## osiya47 (Jul 4, 2009)

Ed K said:


> Try putting 20' of 60# mono leader tied to the braid with a knot of your choice and cast. I bet you will find it stops the braid is really strong on a dead pull but you put a snap into it, like is generated in a OTG the stuff will break easily. I used to break it all the time when I first started using it. I would break it on the hook set with a plastic worm bass fishing, I was use to mono and set the hook the same way broke almost every time changed to a shorter and softer set and haven't had a problem in the last 10-15 years or more. It doesn't have any stretch that absorbs the shock hence the reason for a shock leader. Another thing that could be happening if you are using a spinning reel the line is possibly digging into itself as mentioned earlier, how do you have your drag set on the cast, tightened all the way down or loose?


toke the words out of my mouth braid is strong no doubt but has no shock resistance at all.


----------



## clueless (Jul 15, 2010)

osiya47 said:


> toke the words out of my mouth braid is strong no doubt but has no shock resistance at all.


Yes, but this is a spinning reel with up to 4oz. lure. I don't tjhink a shock leader is needed in here..


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

With an OTG your are generating alot of #'s of energy on the cast if you are hitting it with any power at all and the line gets a snap. I would use one and the guy standing on either side of you would prefer you used one too.


----------

